# **Support Canadian National Child Care = Sign the on-line petition!**



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone^^

Please take some time to read and sign this online petition. It'll just take a few minutes (took me 3 minutes). Your _few minutes_ can make a tremendous difference to our nation and our future. So please, do it now! http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43717.html

"This year is the 20th Anniversary of the Convention on the Rights of the Child, and Canada still scores LAST amongst industrialized nations in our provision of early childhood education and care and family support policies."

"By supporting families with affordable, high-quality options for early childhood learning and care will benefit child development and the social and economic well-being of communities. The variations of policy across Canadian provinces has only allowed Canadians to create a disjointed system and framework, which results in inequalities for our children and families across the nation. We call on all governments to protect and enhance progress on creating a framework to support a National Child Care System."

"It is time for Canadians to demand a system that values children and families, and makes early childhood education and care a fundamental part of our country. We need to ask our government to commit to building the child care system that Canadians want."

"Please add your name to this petition and do your part to contribute to A National Child Care System for Canadians."

If you missed the March 8th rally, you still have this opportunity to sign this online petition! To read more and sign the petition visit: http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43717.html

Thank youuu!
Jennifer


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Signed!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Please do sign!

And thank you to those who joined the flash mob at Ryerson the other day


----------

